# Tonight Dinner and Drinks.



## JustinCase (Mar 7, 2022)

It was our 53rd anniversary, at our favorite Thai restaurant.  I had to break the rules and shared a bowl of sticky rice with mango for dessert.  Hang the mandates & my Type II.


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> a bowl of sticky rice with mango


It's too bad you had to share. That thing is heavenly. Who knew coconut milk goes so well with mango and rice.


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

What were the main dishes?


----------



## Kika (Mar 7, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> It was our 53rd anniversary, at our favorite Thai restaurant.  I had to break the rules and shared a bowl of sticky rice with mango for dessert.  Hang the mandates & my Type II.


Congratulations!! 53 years is not heard of too often these days.  Wish you both many more to come!


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> What were the main dishes?


I had Thai BBQ chicken, wife had teriyaki chicken on a bed of veggies. sides of steamed rice.


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

Kika said:


> Congratulations!! 53 years is not heard of too often these days.  Wish you both many more to come!


My eyes went right to the food and not what's the most important. Congrats to you @JustinCase.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Excellent reason for you to make an exception!  @JustinCase 



Congratulations!

And I have never had the pleasure of such a food.  Sounds heavenly, indeed!


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Excellent reason for you to make an exception!  @JustinCase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give it a try when you get a chance!


----------



## Kika (Mar 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> My eyes went right to the food and not what's the most important. Congrats to you @JustinCase.


Thai Food?  Of course. Everyone's eyes go right to it! Yummy


----------



## Kaila (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for that drool-worthy photo, @RFW  !


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

@Chris P Bacon. There's dessert for you.


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 7, 2022)

A big Congratulations to you and the Missus!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2022)

Congratulations to you both. That food sounds delicious.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> @Chris P Bacon. There's dessert for you.


Oh yeah, sticky rice and mango, with the little bag of coconut milk on the side, delicioso! I have half a papaya in my fridge that I’ve been thinking about eating. Your picture, I think, just pushed me over the edge! I wish I was back in Thailand now. It’s a lovely place and the food is delicious!


----------



## RFW (Mar 7, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Oh yeah, sticky rice and mango, with the little bag of coconut milk on the side, delicioso! I have half a papaya in my fridge that I’ve been thinking about eating. Your picture, I think, just pushed me over the edge! I wish I was back in Thailand now. It’s a lovely place and the food is delicious!


This guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 7, 2022)

Well, I know a thing or two about a thing or two, I guess. I know what Shinola is and what isn’t Shinola.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)

RFW said:


> Give it a try when you get a chance!


And @Chris P Bacon and the OP ..how come I never heard of this dish before?! It looks interesting...now I'm curious and wish I could taste it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And @Chris P Bacon and the OP ..how come I never heard of this dish before?! It looks interesting...now I'm curious and wish I could taste it.


I’d heard of it but never tried it until I visited Thailand. You might ask around or check with a Thai food restaurant in your area but I’m sure that if you ever had it in Thailand you’d definitely taste 
a difference. It’s just a wonderful thing that I haven’t thought of in a while. It really is sooo good!

Recipes link - *Sticky rice with mango*


----------



## Devi (Mar 7, 2022)

Yummy dinner and desserts aside, Happy Anniversary, @JustinCase!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 7, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I’d heard of it but never tried it until I visited Thailand. You might ask around or check with a Thai food restaurant in your area but I’m sure that if you ever had it in Thailand you’d definitely taste a difference. It’s just a wonderful thing that I haven’t thought of in a while. It really is sooo good!


You've given me food for thought, pardon the pun   I think there's a Thai restaurant not too far from where we live but I've never been there. I know one of my step daughters likes Thai food so she's eaten at Thai restaurants. My ex-nephew in law is Chinese and remains very close to the family, even after he and my niece divorced. He once made Chinese food for them telling them that what we get in Chinese restaurants around here is not authentic and Chinese people he knew probably wouldn't eat it. So it's not a stretch to think Thai food in Thailand would be better.


----------



## Devi (Mar 7, 2022)

We used to eat at a Thai place when we were living a few states away. The fried chicken was to die for ... the dip was honey with ginger in it. <This diabetic can't eat honey anymore, unless as a special treat.>


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 7, 2022)

Congratulations. Never letting anything enjoy a moment in time.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2022)

Happy 53rd anniversary!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 8, 2022)

Congrats on your 53rd Anniversary. Just think, 53 long years, and you didn't strangle your partner. But as a fellow Type II, I hope you enjoy the love, and warmth of a great Thai meal, and to hell with the A1C. I have notified my local Chinese buffet, that when my weights gets below 200 lbs,, and a glucose of 140, I'm coming. It won't be pretty.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 8, 2022)

Thanks one and all!


----------



## Jules (Mar 8, 2022)

Congratulations on the 53rd to the @JustinCases.


----------

